# Good Paint and Quarter Horse Bloodlines??



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know anything about paint lines,As for the stallion, there's nothing special. No real famous names with good records. Is this a potential breeding match?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

As far as the mares go - 

*Done After Dark* - Even though it's a few generations back there are a few nice names on her pedigree. What worries me is that a half brother and sister were bred, those two horses are her sire and dam..That's very close to being inbred..If it's not inbred. 

Two Eyed Jack - Quarter Horse Directory - Two Eyed Jack was a very nice horse. He was halter bred but produced many offspring that went in all different directions as far as disciplines and did well in those areas. He's know to have produced a lot of good barrel horses.

Black Tie Social was a nice horse, he earned a good bit in a few different disciplines but never made it really big..He's more directly influencing the mare's traits since he's closer on her pedigree.

*A Summer Social* also has Two Eyed Jack and Black Tie Social on her pedigree..Along with a few others who are farther back in her pedigree but they are some rather good names..Like Doc Bar - he was an amazing horse but he is far back on her pedigree to really give any good traits. 

*The Stud -* 

He actually has better bloodlines and different variations than the mares. He also has a few good names on his pedigree but they are farther back. 

Gay Bar King is the first to jump off at me. He was a very nice horse. Quarter Horse Directory - Gay Bar King
He had a race record, NCHA record, and a Halter record. He also produced a good nice set of offspring.

King is also on his papers but WAY far back..King is a very good foundation Quarter Horse. His name is scattered all throughout Quarter Horses today.

Buck Hancock and Blue Hancock were nice but they are also way back in his pedigree..



All in all, not bad horses but not that great either...While they have some good names on their pedigree they are farther back than I would like..


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Zingari Halleys Comet Quarter Horse - how are her bloodlines  ALSO if you know ANYHING about the horses in her profile or her, please tell me


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Zingari Halleys Comet - Again has a few good names on her pedigree but they are a few generations back. The first name that jumps off at me is Wimpy. He was a really nice horse, Wimpy P-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Wimpy sired a good bit of foals that went on to do very well in the show world..He was inducted into the AQHA Hall of Fame in 1989.


Go Man Go. Go Man Go Quarter Horse 
Quarter Horse Directory - Go Man Go
Go Man Go won many many titles, mostly in the QH racing industry. His offspring went on to win titles in everything from Halter to QH Racing. 

Cutter Bill - Amazing horse. AQHA H-15/P-334 AQHA Champion Superior Cutting Horse Performance ROM Halter ROM 1962 NCHA World Champion Cutting Horse NCHA Earnings: $35,964.05 1963 AQHA World Champion Cutting Horse 1963 & 1964 ACHA World Champion Cutting Horse 1963 & 1964 PHBA World Champion Cutting Horse PHBA Hall of Fame (1962) AQHA Hall of Fame (2003) NCHA Hall of Fame ACHA Hall of Fame 1962 AQHA High Point Honor Roll Cutting Horse 94% NFQHAOwner:Rex Cauble Trained by Muscles Foster Sire of Cutters Indian & Cutters First

King Fritz - He is a very very very foundation bred QH. I believe he was inducted to the NRCHA Hall of Fame..He won titles mostly in reining cow horse shows and cutting.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for all the information! At a Guess what do you think she would be worth? -unrideable and is 16


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Thank you for all the information! At a Guess what do you think she would be worth? -unrideable and is 16


Oh I have no idea..You would have to factor in her conformation, attitude, ability...There is a lot more than bloodlines that can make or break a horse. If you wanted to post pic or something in the critique section and let me know I'd be more than happy to help you out..


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Done After Dark's grandfather was a champ whose babies were quite proven, I'd say she had pretty good papers. Don't have to be big names way back if you've got a horse that isn't well known, but proven. 

Ya, it is kind of sketchy breeding half siblings together, but read somewhere thats what the big ranches do to get specific traits, so Idk. I'd never do it.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Oh I have no idea..You would have to factor in her conformation, attitude, ability...There is a lot more than bloodlines that can make or break a horse. If you wanted to post pic or something in the critique section and let me know I'd be more than happy to help you out..


 You can see her in my horses  Let me know if you want me to email you better pics


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I will leave this to the bloodline experts!


----------

